# Back into Discus



## RevolutionBoas (May 28, 2012)

I am setting up another tank this time for some Discus.

A little backstory, I have kept discus in the past in a 40g "breeder". I picked up my first discus from Riverfront back when they were in the old store. I had a Red Turqoise, Blue Diamond, White Diamond, and a Blue Snakeskin. I had them for a while when I was bitten by the Saltwater bug and have been keeping reef tanks ever since.

Recently I shut my reef down and moved the fish I kept into a 29g Biocube.

Now that my first year of technical training I got the Discus bug again. Enter the new tank.

50g Hagen Tank this is the 3 foot model.

Fluval 200W Submersible heater

Hydro-Sponge 4

This room is heated to 80F so hopefully this heater will hold the temps at 86.

I dont want to do the big daily water changes required to grow discus so I am going to pick up adults and do 50% water changes 2x a week.

Right now I am waiting for the tank to finish its cycle and I will keep track of my progress in this thread.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Nice, is it going to be barebottom? Are you thinking of breeding them or making it a display tank?


----------



## RevolutionBoas (May 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. It will stay bare bottom. I want to breed them, I am waiting for Rick to get me in some Albino Red Spot Green. I am thinking of putting 2x 18" cubes below this for a couple pairs.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Albino RSG's are superb-looking discus, imho.
Good luck with the pairing up and subsequent spawns.
Looking forward to following your progress, and welcome back to discus!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Albino Rsg pairs are
Beautiful but harder to breed. Easy to breed actually, hard to attach. Albino fry grow
Very slow.welcome
Back to discus


----------



## RevolutionBoas (May 28, 2012)

The ARSG are by farm my favourite of the discus and have heard they albino baby are hard to get to attach to their parents. 

I can fit 2x cubes under this tabk plus 5 more in the display so Im open to opinions. Maybe an Euroption, Red Tuquoise, few others.

April those fish are amazing! Do you have any discus left for sale?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

RevolutionBoas said:


> The ARSG are by farm my favourite of the discus and have heard they albino baby are hard to get to attach to their parents.
> 
> I can fit 2x cubes under this tabk plus 5 more in the display so Im open to opinions. Maybe an Euroption, Red Tuquoise, few others.
> 
> April those fish are amazing! Do you have any discus left for sale?


Albino fry have trouble attaching because the are very sensitive to light. When they first go free swimming they dive to the bottom of the tank trying to escape from the bright lights above. If you black out the whole tank including the top and just allow a small amount of light to enter at the lower portion of one side of the aquarium they have much better success attaching to the parents. Once they fry are a week old you can gradually increase the amount of light each day. Before I figured this out I used to raise them artificially in bowls. I tinted the water in the bowls green with phyto which helped diffuse the light and also provided a food source for the rotifers that the discus fry were feeding on. Growth is about half that of non-albino fry which is no doubt a big part of why adults are pricey. Eruptions and Red Turqs don't have the special needs. Overall the best parents always seem to be brown based strains like Virgin Red and Alenquer. If you have a few pairs going at the same time you can always use foster parents as well (swap their eggs when they spawn). You still need to block the light for albino fry but they have an even easier time attaching to dark coloured parents.


----------



## RevolutionBoas (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the ips Rick. When the time comes I will give them a try.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

RevolutionBoas said:


> Thanks for the ips Rick. When the time comes I will give them a try.


You are welcome. If they breed for you I can help guide you through the process.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

No discus right now. I'm very busy grooming for the next few weeks especially if the heat stays.hot dogs.


----------



## RevolutionBoas (May 28, 2012)

Another addition here I have had to swap out heaters. The fluval 200W isnt keeping the water at 86 degrees, infact it is struggling to handle 83. Remember the room is heated to 80 degrees so I am finding this odd.

I swapped it out for an Ehiem Jager 250W. Hopefully this works better.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

you dont want to do too many wc then maybe breedings not for you. Even though adults are less demaneing when it comes to breeding youll be doing lots if you want to breed just my two cents im sure you know its challenging good luck


----------

